# Topics > Entities > Companies >  SKY Mavis PTE. Ltd., blockchain, video games, Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam

## Airicist

Website - skymavis.com

facebook.com/SkyMavisHQ

twitter.com/SkyMavisHQ

linkedin.com/company/skymavis

instagram.com/skymavishq

Co-founder and CEO - Trung Nguyen

Co-founder and COO - Aleksander Leonard Larsen

Co-founder and CTO - Viet Anh (Andy) Ho

Co-founder and Growth - Jeffrey Zirlin

Co-founder and Art Director - Tu Doan

Products and projects:

Yohero, metauniverse game

Axie Infinity, NFT-based online video game

----------


## Airicist

Article "Mark Cuban joins Vietnamese gaming startup Sky Mavis’ $7.5m series A round"

by Thu Huong Le
May 11, 2021

----------

